# sram x7 vs shimano slx series



## frenchbulldog (May 25, 2009)

hi guys..i am contemplating either the above for my bike components..may i know which is better?

i am talking in terms of rear d, front d, .shifters..

etc..

is juicy 3 also the same as the slx brakes system?

are we talking about roughly the same capabilities and weight?

thks!


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

frenchbulldog said:


> are we talking about roughly the same capabilities and weight?


Roughly the same shifting, though some people may have a strong preference for one or the other.

I've demoed the Juicy3, and can't say they were amazing, so I suspect that SLX might be an improvement.


----------



## frenchbulldog (May 25, 2009)

*hmmmmm*

thks buddy..

i guess sram x7 = SLX

x9 = XT

xo = XTR?

Am i right to compare this way? in terms of performance?

yeah..truely juicy 3 is not very good...


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

correct on all counts


----------



## beereppc (Apr 25, 2007)

I have no problem with the juicy 3's. Not the best brakes but they function sufficiently well and are cheap. My girlfriend runs them and loves them, and I have actually ridden (rental) downhill bikes :-O with juicy 3's and they seemed to hold up. I personally run shimano brakes and the xt and xtr level brakes work well, cant comment on the slx brakes.


----------



## sstorkel (Nov 24, 2008)

rkj__ said:


> Roughly the same shifting, though some people may have a strong preference for one or the other.


Yeah, for some reason I hate Shimano shifters. I can use them, but the SRAM stuff just seems to fit my hands better and work more naturally for me...


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

X.7 shifters and rear derailleur
SLX front derailleur, chain, cassette, cranks (though Truvativ Stylo or FireX aren't bad)

I think the Juicy 5's would be a more fair comparison to the SLX brakes


----------



## daleksic (Aug 26, 2007)

Depending on which level you go I prefer different manufacturer. When you look at X7 vs SLX (LX) i rather go with SLX if you are looking at an X.9/X.0 level i prefer SRAM. Juicy 3 are great. I can't tell the difference to the Juicy 5s. When it comes to brakes, there is nothing else in my mind than AVID.

Pricewise, Shimano is just too expensive. They have great stuff, but for less money there is much else out there in the same class.


----------



## sstorkel (Nov 24, 2008)

daleksic said:


> When it comes to brakes, there is nothing else in my mind than AVID.


That's very sad. Whatever you do, _don't_ ride a bike with Magura Marta brakes! I, too, was an Avid fan... until I tried the Martas.


----------

